# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Khao Yam Thuna

## Greenhorn

[img_l:27mnrll9]http://i456.photobucket.com/albums/qq283/Greenhorn_album/Essen%20und%20trinken/DSC00115i-1.jpg[/img_l:27mnrll9]*Khao Yam Thuna*
*Thunfisch-Reis-Salat*
Hauptbestandteile:
Gruene Bohnen, Gurke, Mango (priow), Naam-Manao, Thuna aus der Dose, natuerlich Reis, ......
Wird kalt gegessen. Saeuerlich , scharf --kommt echt gut.
 ::

----------

